# A few custom lathe accesories



## Road_Clam (Apr 17, 2022)

Now that I finished my riser block for my Bostar QCTP I spent some time getting my primary tools centerline adjusted.  I also did a few must have mods. I fabbed a carriage stop and I modified the  carriage clamp  to accept a adjustable clamp lever.  I LOVE the versatile MSC adjustable clamp levers ! 



			https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/52995560
		


 It's the little upgrades that make your life so much easier and quicker ! The biggest PIA with the carriage clamp was I had to modify the 5/16-18 threads to accept the lathe clamp's M6x1 threads. Drilling out and re-tapping the lower carriage clamp to 5/16-18 was not an option.  For the first time I single point threaded M6x1 manually spinning running the chuck . The threads came out perfect but that's a TON of labor. I need to learn how to tap metrics with power feeding.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 17, 2022)

If that's a stick weld it looks like you had the current too low or were moving too fast
Good rule is 1 amp for every 0.001" of rod for example 1/8" rod = 0.125" = 125 amps


----------



## Road_Clam (Apr 17, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> If that's a stick weld it looks like you had the current too low or were moving too fast
> Good rule is 1 amp for every 0.001" of rod for example 1/8" rod = 0.125" = 125 amps


It was first MIG (yes inadequate amperage I only have a Hobart Handler) then I tried a TIG pass just to fuse the puddle better and that also did not work. I make NO claims to be a welder but they are strong enough. What I probably should have done was preheat the steel prior to MIG.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 17, 2022)

Looks good but a heads up . Those clamps wear out in a hurry . The zinc strips out in the head very easily . I replace them on equipment a few times each week at work , so don't overdo it .


----------



## Road_Clam (Apr 18, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Looks good but a heads up . Those clamps wear out in a hurry . The zinc strips out in the head very easily . I replace them on equipment a few times each week at work , so don't overdo it .


Can you elaborate ?  Im not understanding what you mean by "zinc strips out" . There is no zinc on my clamp levers they are black oxide coated and theres no way these will wear out. They are very well made.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 18, 2022)

The handle is zinc and will strip , exactly what I said . We use these at work everywhere and the operators over tighten and strip the gear in the handle . It is indeed cast out of zinc and the outside is coated , the inside is not . Take your handle apart and check it out , you'll see what I'm telling you .  

Edit , it also tells you the handle is cast zinc in the description you posted . These are considered light duty and the operators don't need tools to use them , but we do go thru a ton of them . YMMV .


----------

